# Portugal Immigration



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!
Does Portugal provide any pathway of skilled worker for Immigration. If someone have information regarding it, please share.
Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Look at Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras for options


----------

